# is crushed coral BAD for new world cichlids?



## Fire_eel (Aug 12, 2013)

I know its supposed to be GOOD for africans.

Im asking because I have a 30g with crushed coral and I am in the process of getting rid of all my africans.

would it be terrible to put new world cichlids in there?


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Depends on what your water parameters are in the tank, your pH and hardness from the tap, and how much/buffering capacity of the coral or CaCO3 content you have in your tank/system. Does that make sense?

Edit: you probably don't want a pH around 7.8 or more for central/SA cichlids, nor do you want the water too hard. Without knowing what your tank is at after and between water changes, it's difficult to say if you're safe or not.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Some Central America cichlids like harder water, but most SA cichlids won't. You'll have to do your research. Jack Dempseys for instance, like slightly alkaline water, but can be kept in slightly acidic water. If you choose fish live in a wider range of environments, your chance of success would be better. But to make things simple, why not just remove most of the substrate and cover it in new inert so that you have the beneficial bacteria, a little buffering and a more neutral environment? 30 gallon tank shouldn't have an excessive amount of substrate to deal with, I would think?


----------



## Fire_eel (Aug 12, 2013)

2wheelsx2 said:


> But to make things simple, why not just remove most of the substrate and cover it in new inert so that you have the beneficial bacteria, a little buffering and a more neutral environment? 30 gallon tank shouldn't have an excessive amount of substrate to deal with, I would think?


I have blue gravel from an old tank that Im not using... I suppose I could re-use it...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Or just get some pool filter sand for $20 for 50 lbs.


----------



## Fire_eel (Aug 12, 2013)

I actually have a sealed bag of Crayola playground sand from canadian tire


----------

